# Canadian Goose Breast on the Smoker Q-view



## shelton573

We went out and shot some geese on Saturday and I decided to take a couple breast halves, brine them and smoke them over cherry wood. 
The brine was: 
1/2 gal water
1/2 cup salt
1/3 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp onion powder
2 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp mustard powder
And some green onions. 

Once out of the brine (5 hrs) I washed and patted the meat dry. I then applied EVOO and SPOG (equal parts of all 4 on the SPOG). I then smoked them at 225-235 for 4 hrs until they hit 150-155.  Pics to follow because my phone won't post too big of a post. 

Shelton


----------



## shelton573

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Oct 5, 2014





Out of the brine covered in SPOG. 












image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Oct 5, 2014





Out of the smoke!












image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Oct 5, 2014





Close up of a slice. Cooked to about medium but looks really rare in the pic, not sure why. Some of the best goose I have had! Highly recommend for anyone!  Thanks for looking!

Shelton


----------



## pc farmer

Very nice.   I never had goose.


----------



## shelton573

c farmer said:


> Very nice.   I never had goose.


Thank ya!  We usually marinate, wrap in bacon and grill or cube it, roll in flower and fry but thought I'd try something new. Paid off pretty well!

Shelton


----------



## leah elisheva

So beautiful! I love the color! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mbogo

Got the shotgun leanin' by the door, in case one flies over!!   That looks fantastic, I love Canada goose breasts. I'm surprised it took 4 hours to get to temp, but who cares- more time for beer & such.

Happy smokin & shootin!


----------



## shelton573

Mbogo said:


> Got the shotgun leanin' by the door, in case one flies over!!   That looks fantastic, I love Canada goose breasts. I'm surprised it took 4 hours to get to temp, but who cares- more time for beer & such.
> 
> Happy smokin & shootin!


Haha exactly!  I couldn't believe how long it took either but damn it was good!  Thanks for lookin!

Shelton


----------



## ebro

Hey quite new at this just wondering what SPOG stands for? Thanks


----------



## welshrarebit

ebro said:


> Hey quite new at this just wondering what SPOG stands for? Thanks



Salt (usually kosher).
Pepper.
Onion powder or granulated.
Garlic powder or granulated.

I also add paprika to mine.


----------



## ebro

Ok perfect that's what I thought but didn't want to assume and wreck it


----------



## ebro

Just made this took mine to about 170F like it a little more cooked inside this is amazing and only second time used the smoker super happy with this, thank you Shelton for the recipe it will be getting made a lot and more then likely used for lunch meat













image.jpg



__ ebro
__ Oct 29, 2014


----------



## disco

Oh my does this look good. I love the colour and bet it tastes as good as it looks. My compliments, Shelton.

Disco


----------



## shelton573

Disco said:


> Oh my does this look good. I love the colour and bet it tastes as good as it looks. My compliments, Shelton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disco



Thank you very much Disco!  I liked the way it turned out!  The only problem with it was we did not do more of them hah!  

Shelton


----------



## shelton573

That looks awesome ebro!  Glad I could help out!  

Shelton


----------



## bigd 2129

This is def getting done here, that looks great.  I have a few Goose breasts in the freezer and have been wondering what to do with them.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bigd 2129

Glad someone asked what SPOG was but EVOO??   Check above,  I'm new to this lol.

Dave


----------



## whatamess

BigD 2129 said:


> Glad someone asked what SPOG was but EVOO??   Check above,  I'm new to this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



Never watched Rachel Ray's shows? Lol. EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil.


----------



## bigd 2129

Thanks whataMESs.  LOL. 

Never seen that show, prob don't even get it here in Scotland. I'll have a look on the web and see if I can find any of them.  Every days a school day on here lol.

Dave


----------



## moec

Goose2.jpg



__ moec
__ Dec 13, 2015






A couple firsts today. 

First time ever ate or smoked goose today.

I used the recipe at the start of this thread and it came out great. Some goose hunters vouched for the tastiness. 

It looks like I may be getting more goose.


----------



## bcrisco

Looks good. Started smoking goose breast myself about a year ago. Beats the heck out of always making jerky. Just got done trying it in summer sausage (trail bologna) today.


----------



## shelton573

MoeC said:


> Goose2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ moec
> __ Dec 13, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple firsts today.
> 
> First time ever ate or smoked goose today.
> 
> I used the recipe at the start of this thread and it came out great. Some goose hunters vouched for the tastiness.
> 
> It looks like I may be getting more goose.


I'm glad it turned out good for you Moe!


----------



## roller

I bet that was good !


----------



## mrew

Shot a goose tonight. Going to try this recipe tomorrow.


----------



## oberst

That looks great; it's really hard to beat goose.  Think about it; they graze just like cattle.  I like to pick my birds because I make goose down pillows, soft as you can imagine, and as a result I'm left with the skin on the birds.  This is best done with late season birds, because they will have both max down and fat.  I'm health conscious, but make an exception with smoked goose.  I think I read somewhere where goose and duck fat is 'better' than other types of animal fat, or did I just dream that up?  Here's an example after 6.5 hours in the smoker:













goose breast.jpg



__ oberst
__ Jan 9, 2016






Slice and eat, keeping fat on the slice for those who like that, or slice and roll up with whatever sounds good and then grills the rolls:













Goose rolls.jpg



__ oberst
__ Jan 16, 2016






Note on these rolls that the goose I used was not fully cooked in the smoker, because I planned to finish up on the grill after making the rolls.  Had I fully cooked the goose I think the rolls would have been too dry.


----------



## bcrisco

Will have to keep this in mind the next time that I get some geese. Our season has about two weeks left, but the cold that came through a week ago pushed a lot of birds out.


----------



## sofiasbigpop

My son brought 4 goose breasts to me to smoke today. Being new to this, was a bit nervous. Used Shelton's recipe above and cooked to 165. Took a little over 2 hours, and turned out excellent. Thanks for the posts!!













IMG_1078.JPG



__ sofiasbigpop
__ Oct 9, 2016


----------



## kissing bandit

Fantastic smoke ring....they look very yummie...I got a few geese mixed up with my crane...can't wait now to smoke them. They say goose has a similar taste to beef...any truth to that? Crane does...rib eye!:)


----------



## barefooter

shelton573 said:


> We went out and shot some geese on Saturday and I decided to take a couple breast halves, brine them and smoke them over cherry wood.
> The brine was:
> 1/2 gal water
> 1/2 cup salt
> 1/3 cup brown sugar
> 2 tbsp onion powder
> 2 tbsp garlic powder
> 1 tbsp mustard powder
> And some green onions.
> 
> Once out of the brine (5 hrs) I washed and patted the meat dry. I then applied EVOO and SPOG (equal parts of all 4 on the SPOG). I then smoked them at 225-235 for 4 hrs until they hit 150-155. Pics to follow because my phone won't post too big of a post.
> 
> Shelton


Did you run smoke for the full time till IT was hit??


----------



## tallbm

BAREFOOTER said:


> Did you run smoke for the full time till IT was hit??


I'm not sure you will get a reply from the original poster, it seems they haven't posted since 2015 :)

However, I do chicken and have done turkey smokes and they cook so quickly  (under 4 hours or so) that they basically need smoke the whole time.  I assume that Goose is the same way.

I discovered that whole Turkey can stand up to more smoke than I expected which was a nice discovery because not many people discuss that about Turkey.

What I do for my chicken and my turkey is I double up on the smoke.  I use the AMNPS and I burn 2 rows of pellets at the same time so I get more smoke flavor in the short cooking window.  This works like a charm for me!

Additionally, you may want to add/use some stronger wood combos so you can get more smoke flavor if the cook is going to be less than 3 hours.  I mix 30-40% Hickory with a mild wood like Apple and do the double burn.  I just did some Turkey legs yesterday and they cooked in under 2 hours.  I did the 2 row burn with pellets blended in about 50% of Hickory combined with a pellet blend of Alder + Mesquite that I want to use up as soon as possible.  The flavor was right on!!!  I personally would not go over 50% Hickory on anything that I double burn on.  

For Turkey I think a double burn of 100% Pecan would be perfect and I plan to do that on my next whole turkey smoke.

Again, I would treat Goose the same unless someone comes out and says it is delicate, or you find information stating otherwise.  Feel free to explore on half a breast and please report back with what you learn for the 2nd half of the breast  :)


----------



## Rings Я Us

[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us

Goose breast sounds nice

It's same as chicken. 30 minutes in oven at 350. Or an hour or 45 minutes in smoker.. except it can be pink inside. Not rare red.. but pink.. 165 probably is the law in forum.. secret temps at home are between 135 and 145 for  wild goose breast. I never cooked them with fat on though..  [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------

